# Carne Guisada



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Carne guisada is the perfect way to use the trimmings from some of the tougher cuts of your animal. This is a recipe that lends itself to modifying to suit your tastes or what's ripe in the garden.

Carne Guisada

3 lbs venison, tougher cuts, cubed
1 cup or so flour
1 onion, diced
1 pepper, diced
1/4 cup oil (rendered bacon fat is great, oruse Crisco or vege oil)
4 garlic cloves
1 qt or so good beef broth
1 can Rotels
1 t. chili powder (Gebhardts)
1 t. black pepper
1 t. cumin
Salt and pepper to taste (or use Adobo seasoning from the Mexican store)

1. Heat up the oil in a large skillet or pot.
2. Salt and pepper the meat, then dredge in the flour and brown it in the grease. Only brown enough that will fit in the pan at once. Brown all meat and remove from pan.
3. Add the onion and pepper and cook for a few mins. Add Rotels, garlic, and the spices. Saute a few minutes more.
4. Add just enough broth to cover the meat and simmer for an hour or until the meat is tender and melts in your mouth.

This can be served over rice, or eaten with rice, beans and tortillas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Carne guisada is the perfect way to use the trimmings from some of the tougher cuts of your animal. This is a recipe that lends itself to modifying to suit your tastes or what's ripe in the garden.
> 
> Carne Guisada
> 
> ...


Boy, I like that. I never heard of it. I save bacon fat too!

Any pictures?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ay caray, provecho!


----------

